

Change Amazon package routing by adding "Box" to address - chrislusf
http://mailp.in/f9y3c8H5/

======
drallison
I have had the reverse problem. I use Amazon Prime two-day shipping fairly
regularly, which requires that I specify a physical address for delivery by
UPS. Occasionally, however, Amazon will decide it wants to ship by USPS and
will try to send my package to my physical address which does not have postal
service rather than to my Post Office Box. I tried to get Amazon to understand
that they need to have an option to select the destination address based upon
their choice of shipping carrier. No luck. Eventually, I settled on adding "PB
####" following the street address; my local post office usually (but not
always) figures out that this is a box designator when they cannot deliver to
the street address and I get the package delayed by a few days.

------
chrislusf
Read from
[https://twitter.com/joatca/status/469505689052667906](https://twitter.com/joatca/status/469505689052667906)

